
Bumper Falls Off Brand New Tesla Model 3 After 30 Minutes and Some Rain - parvenu74
https://jalopnik.com/bumper-falls-off-brand-new-tesla-model-3-after-30-minut-1828306917
======
mikestew
_A Tesla spokesperson said the company is looking into the matter here, and
that this “is not how we build our cars.”_

At least two customers might argue that apparently this is _exactly_ how you
build your cars.

------
mrguyorama
>Keeping your bumper cover on in pretty much all weather is a very, very
solved problem in the automotive industry.

It seems to be the situation that where Elon Musk is concerned, nothing is
considered to be a "Solved problem", at least until he reinvents the wheel

